# Bee Bee tree seeds and seedlings.



## John67x

I've got Bee Bee tree seedlings and seeds for sale. These trees provide an excellent source of nectar yielding bloom from July well into August. This late bloom is what makes these trees so valuable to both bees and and beekeepers. I have four mature trees and standing under them in August the hum from the bee activity is just tremendous. The seedlings are in small peat pots. These pots are designed to disintegrate so transplanting isn't necessary. They can be put as is into a larger pot or right in the ground. I have different sizes and here is pricing: _*3-4" seedlings are $8ea. 5-6" seedlings are $9 and 7-8" seedlings are $11ea. *_Priority USPS shipping will add $6-$9 for up to 6 seedlings in any size, depending on your zip code.These are not bare root or dormant , they are ready to plant outside or in bigger pots. The seed is stratified and only requires a 24 hr soak in water prior to sowing. Pricing for seeds is $10 for 100 seeds. Free shipping in USA. Contact me here or at [email protected]. Any questions you may have I will be happy to answer.





















These white flowers bloom in late summer and the bees really love them. The trees get over 100 softball sized flower clusters. It's not uncommon to see as many as 20 bees on a single cluster!







The red "berries" come after the bees have done their work.














This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 727x483.


----------



## Rose1317

What does the honey taste like, if the bees have a lot of these trees for food? Only asking because I had the brilliant idea of planting a couple of acres to buckwheat, since it flowers abundantly and the bees love it. However, I found that buckwheat honey is bitter/strong, not like clover honey that we prefer.
Those sure are pretty trees!


----------



## John67x

The honey is light and sweeter than clover. The trees are in the citrus (Rutaceae) family. I agree they are beautiful trees and I look forward to the blooms every year.


----------



## Bigdog

What zones do they grow??


----------



## John67x

Bigdog said:


> What zones do they grow??


The trees are hardy in zones 4-8. The map below shows the hardy zones in gray but I am sure the tree will grow well in most all of the U.S.A.


----------



## ladybug

Those trees look great, this is some information I found on them, it sounds like these are great for honey production http://www.tuscarawascountybeeclub.org/beebee.htm .


----------



## theroots

Hi John, 

How fast do these trees grow and how long till they begin to flower? Thanks


----------



## hugh

John67x said:


> The trees are hardy in zones 4-8. The map below shows the hardy zones in gray but I am sure the tree will grow well in most all of the U.S.A.


Just curious where you live, and what type of soil do you have??


----------



## GrannieD

I would like to get some seeds ..Please give me a PM to make the connection if they are available..Is it the habit of thie tree to sucker after it gets mature enough? It'd fit well with my trees if it minds its own business..Sometimes we get carried away with a good characteristic & get hit by reality later..just checking.. Thanks so much GrannieD


----------



## John67x

theroots said:


> Hi John,
> 
> How fast do these trees grow and how long till they begin to flower? Thanks


The trees are fast growing. In their 1st couple years they can grow 5-6ft in a single season. They flower in 4-5 yrs typically.


----------



## John67x

hugh said:


> Just curious where you live, and what type of soil do you have??


I am in S.E. Pennsylvania. The trees are said to like sandy. well draining soil but I have heavy clay soil here and they are thriving. They are not picky about soil pH.


----------



## John67x

GrannieD said:


> I would like to get some seeds ..Please give me a PM to make the connection if they are available..Is it the habit of thie tree to sucker after it gets mature enough? It'd fit well with my trees if it minds its own business..Sometimes we get carried away with a good characteristic & get hit by reality later..just checking.. Thanks so much GrannieD


 I have four mature Bee Bee trees and they don't try to spread any more than the maple and walnut trees I have. I'll PM you.


----------



## John67x

Just wanted to let folks know there is still plenty of time to get some seedlings planted this year. Contact me at [email protected]. My PM box fills up too fast.


----------



## John67x

Just wanted to let folks know there is still plenty of time to get some seedlings planted this year. Contact me at [email protected]. My PM box fills up too fast.


----------



## John67x

Just wanted to let folks know there is still plenty of time to get some seedlings planted this year. Contact me at [email protected]. My PM box fills up too fast.


----------



## 65284

John,

Is it too late to get seeds?


----------



## John67x

65284 said:


> John,
> 
> Is it too late to get seeds?


Absolutely not, I have seeds just collected and cold treated from this year's crop. I have seedlings available as well and fall is a great time to get some planted. Just contact me here or at [email protected] and I can forward payment details. A check, money order or paypal (quickest) are all welcome.


----------



## po boy

John67x said:


> Absolutely not, I have seeds just collected and cold treated from this year's crop. I have seedlings available as well and fall is a great time to get some planted. Just contact me here or at [email protected] and I can forward payment details. A check, money order or paypal (quickest) are all welcome.


Sent you an email and it bounced

The error that the other server returned was:
554 delivery error: dd This user doesn't have a yahoo.com account ([email protected]) [-5] - mta1453.mail.ne1.yahoo.com


----------



## John67x

po boy said:


> Sent you an email and it bounced
> 
> The error that the other server returned was:
> 554 delivery error: dd This user doesn't have a yahoo.com account ([email protected]) [-5] - mta1453.mail.ne1.yahoo.com


That's odd. I did get your second email though. I need to switch to Gmail account soon perhaps. Thanks for the heads up. I replied to your email, let me know you got it.


----------



## po boy

John67x said:


> That's odd. I did get your second email though. I need to switch to Gmail account soon perhaps. Thanks for the heads up. I replied to your email, let me know you got it.


 Got it...
Will order


----------



## Farmer Willy

I've tried to send two messages and they keep failing delivery, so I'll ask here: Will you sell less than 100 seeds? I don't need that many. Can you give a price for say, 20 seeds sent in a 1st class envelope?


----------



## LoonyK

I like that the young ones seem to be more deer resistant than most of my trees because of the leaves' odor. Also have been drought hardier than others when starting them out.


----------



## John67x

Farmer Willy said:


> I've tried to send two messages and they keep failing delivery, so I'll ask here: Will you sell less than 100 seeds? I don't need that many. Can you give a price for say, 20 seeds sent in a 1st class envelope?


Farmer Willy, I've sent you a PM here with details.


----------



## John67x

John67x said:


> Absolutely not, I have seeds just collected and cold treated from this year's crop. I have seedlings available as well and fall is a great time to get some planted. Just contact me here or at [email protected] and I can forward payment details. A check, money order or paypal (quickest) are all welcome.


 The correct email address is [email protected] I corrected it above as well. It did not contain the x.


----------



## John67x

John67x said:


> That's odd. I did get your second email though. I need to switch to Gmail account soon perhaps. Thanks for the heads up. I replied to your email, let me know you got it.





po boy said:


> Sent you an email and it bounced
> 
> The error that the other server returned was:
> 554 delivery error: dd This user doesn't have a yahoo.com account ([email protected]) [-5] - mta1453.mail.ne1.yahoo.com


Corrected email address.


----------



## John67x

LoonyK said:


> I like that the young ones seem to be more deer resistant than most of my trees because of the leaves' odor. Also have been drought hardier than others when starting them out.


Yes the deer really don't go after these trees at all. They do have excellent drought resistance as well. I still have a good supply of 7-8" seedlings and now is a great time to get some planted.Just contact me at [email protected] with questions.


----------



## copperhead46

I sent you an e-mail. Can they be planted in pots until they get big enough to set outside ?? An 8 inch tree would be trampled around here, I would have to put them in pots till they are big enough to hold their own.


----------



## John67x

copperhead46 said:


> I sent you an e-mail. Can they be planted in pots until they get big enough to set outside ?? An 8 inch tree would be trampled around here, I would have to put them in pots till they are big enough to hold their own.


You absolutely can put them in pots. I use small peat pots the roots can pass right through when they spread. This really cuts down on any transplant shock as you simply "plant" the pot.


----------



## John67x

Just wanted to let folks know there is still plenty of time to get some seedlings planted this year. Also, I have seeds just collected and cold treated from this year's crop.Contact me at [email protected]. My PM box fills up too fast.


----------



## copperhead46

just want to let you know I got my seedlings, they were in good condition and packed so well, thank you.


----------



## Candy

I sent a message to your yahoo account. 
Thanks!


----------



## John67x

copperhead46 said:


> just want to let you know I got my seedlings, they were in good condition and packed so well, thank you.


Your welcome and glad they arrived in good shape.  Now is a good time to get some seedlings planted. Also, I have seeds just collected and cold treated from this year's crop.Contact me at [email protected]. My PM box fills up too fast.


----------



## bbbuddy

Got my seeds, well packaged, thanks John!


----------



## John67x

bbbuddy said:


> Got my seeds, well packaged, thanks John!


Thank you and good luck with them. If you ever want advice just shoot me an email.


----------



## Candy

I also wanted to tell you that the seeds arrived today, I loved the way you packaged them! Thanks very much.


----------



## John67x

Candy said:


> I also wanted to tell you that the seeds arrived today, I loved the way you packaged them! Thanks very much.


Your welcome and thanks! I hope you get lots of good sprouts from them.


----------



## John67x

Just wanted to let folks know I have freshly collected, cold treated (stratified) seeds and a good supply of dormant seedlings as well. Now is a good time to plant dormant seedlings, it's common practice right through February. The dormant seedlings are shipped and planted bare-root.
Bare-root trees _roots_ will grow after the trees are planted. Those few extra months of root growth give the trees an edge over container trees planted in spring.
The trees establish more quickly. Contact me at [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## TxGypsy

Sent you an email.


----------



## John67x

Just wanted to let folks know I have freshly collected, cold treated (stratified) seeds and a good supply of dormant seedlings as well. Now is a good time to plant dormant seedlings, it's common practice right through February. The dormant seedlings are shipped and planted bare-root.
Bare-root trees _roots_ will grow after the trees are planted. Those few extra months of root growth give the trees an edge over container trees planted in spring.
The trees establish more quickly. Contact me at [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## John67x

Just wanted to update. The above post is still in effect. I have both dormant seedlings and seeds available as of 1-7-14. Contact me at [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## John67x

Just an update: I have freshly collected, stratified (cold treated) Bee Bee tree seeds from this year's crop. They are $10 a pack (about 100 seeds) and shipping free in USA. Contact me at [email protected]. My PM box fills up too fast.


----------



## bee

do birds eat the berries and spread the trees? I am over run with autum olive and multiflora roses that folks thought would be so wonderful....thanks


----------



## John67x

I don't see birds after the trees, just the bees and butterflies foraging the flowers.


----------



## LoonyK

bee said:


> do birds eat the berries and spread the trees? I am over run with autum olive and multiflora roses that folks thought would be so wonderful....thanks


A lot of plants are risk versus reward. A lot of people on the forum like autumn olive because of the healthy fruit, fragrant blossoms, and nitrogen fixing capability. So all depends on mindset and where one is located too. 

But you can read this about birds and the possibility of spreading regarding the tree in this thread http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/cs/groups/public/documents/document/dcnr_010298.pdf


----------



## John67x

I still have seeds available and its a good time to get some sprouts started. Contact me here or at [email protected] with orders or inquiries.


----------



## SueMc

John, Just checking to see what you have available.
Thanks


----------



## John67x

SueMc said:


> John, Just checking to see what you have available.
> Thanks


 Hi Sue,I sent you a PM.


----------



## John67x

I still have stratified (cold treated) Bee Bee tree seeds available. They are $10 a pack with shipping included. (USA) Now is a great time to get some seeds started indoors and get some extra growing time in before planting outside in spring. The seeds aren't hard to get sprouted and grow inside. I send along good tips I have learned through trial and error with them. Contact me here or at [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## SueMc

John,
I PM'd you with an order.
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## SueMc

Seeds came yesterday. The packing and helpful hints were great.
Thanks!


----------



## John67x

I do still have stratified, (cold treated) Bee Bee tree seeds available, as of 04/05/2014. Contact me here or at [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## John67x

I have Bee Bee tree seedlings available as of 5-22-14. The seedlings I have now are on just beginning to leaf out nicely after spending a very cold winter outside with no extra protection. They are good, tough stock with nice woody stems. As availability and size will fluctuate, please contact me for current info on what I have either through a PM here or at [email protected]. I do have Bee Bee tree seeds available as well. The seed is stratified (cold treated) and only requires a 24 hr soak in water prior to sowing. Pricing for seeds is $10 a pack (about 100 seeds) with shipping included in USA.


----------



## John67x

Just wanted to update post: I currently have a good supply of Bee Bee tree seedlings and seeds as of 6-17-14. Contact me here or at [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## John67x

Just wanted to update post: I currently have a good supply of Bee Bee tree seedlings and seeds as of 7-11-14. Contact me here or at [email protected] with any questions.


----------



## John67x

I have new starter packs available! The pack includes four 1-2" seedlings in small peat containers and one pack (about 100) of stratified (cold treated) seeds. The total with Priority USPS shipping (2-3 day delivery) included, anywhere in U.S.A. is $30. If you just want seedlings, the total is $25 shipped. These small sprouts can be grown through the rest of this season and either planted outside in the fall or kept inside over winter while they go dormant. The seeds can be started anytime and cared for the same way. I do have larger seedlings available as well. As availability and size on the larger seedlings will fluctuate, please contact me for current info on what I have either through a PM here or at [email protected] with orders or any questions.


----------



## John67x

Just wanted to update: I have a good supply of seedlings and seeds, starter packs are also available as listed above. As availability and size on the larger seedlings will fluctuate, please contact me for current info on what I have either through a PM here or at [email protected] . 08-20-2014


----------



## Belfrybat

How many years until they bloom? I don't raise bees, but have a small garden pond that attracts tons of them, but nothing blooms around here in the summer for them.


----------



## John67x

Belfrybat said:


> How many years until they bloom? I don't raise bees, but have a small garden pond that attracts tons of them, but nothing blooms around here in the summer for them.


They typically bloom in 4 to 5 years. I grew 4 to maturity and they all bloomed in the 4th year except one which did the following year. They are beautiful trees and I look forward to the blooms every year. It is a sight and sound to behold. The bees forage heavily on them.


----------



## John67x

Fall is a good time to get these trees planted. I still have a good supply so contact me here or at [email protected] for availability/sizes or with any questions. Posted 09/10/2014


----------



## John67x

Fall is an ideal time to get these trees planted. I have a good supply of seedlings and fresh (stratified) seeds so contact me here or at [email protected].


----------

